# Well this is odd..........



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm actually cooking with lard instead of making soap with it!


----------



## biarine (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow delicious


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2015)

Zucchini cordon bleu - strong cheese wrapped in ham sandwiched between two slices of zucchini, floured, egged and breaded then fried in a kilo of lard


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 30, 2015)

Sounds super healthy  

Bet it tastes awesome


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe not the best for those looking for a low fat diet, but certainly tasty. One of the few ways I will eat zucchini at any rate!


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 30, 2015)

I miss meat so much  you're making me hungry sitting at work EG


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

I was amazed at how nice lard is to fry with.  I'd never used it before I started buying it for soap, and then had a french fry craving one day, the lard cooked them perfectly.

It must have a high burn point, you can get the oil hot enough that things fry really well (crispy w/o being overcooked) w/o absorbing as much oil.  Plus it tastes good!


----------



## julieanne (Jul 30, 2015)

Where can a girl find deodorized lard? The web isn't being very useful with such a search.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 30, 2015)

I buy my lard from a wholesale food purveyor....50 pound block super cheap...by the time it's homogenized and whatever other process they put it through any sense that it came from an animal have been thoroughly removed.I did make some tallow on the wood stove this past winter(cheap entertainment)...I think when people associate smell from animal fats its the homemade versions that are eliciting that response. With all that said, the lard I get soaps beautifully!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

Anton, if you are in the "buying 50 lb blocks of lard" stage you certainly don't need my advice on it!  Sorry for blathering on and on ...

ETA:  Do you get yours from Smart and Final, too?  Can't beat $27 for 50 lbs!  It makes me feel weirdly virtuous and economical


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 30, 2015)

TEG, you're killing me over here! That sounds delicious. 

I grow zukes in my garden and have been getting bored with the usual ways of preparing. It's tough not to get tired of it when we have so much that we have to basically eat it every day. Thanks for giving me a great idea to try!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you tried lard roast potatoes for Sunday lunch? They are wonderful. I have loads of courgette (zucchini) on my allotment at the moment so I will try frying some up in lard. They look yummy.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm recalling$35.00 or so for the 50 pounds ...no smart and finals around here.Compared in cost to the small containers of lard I can pick up from the grocery stores I just felt way ahead of the game purchasing it in bulk...those silly 2 pound containers go fastI think they're about 5 bucks a pop  around here vs 35 smackaroos for 50 pounds,,,and now that I saw our Brit in absentia(TEG) cooking up a new to me recipe using zucchini(they're not just for doorstops I guess!) I might actually cook with it! Zucchini cordon bleu! Sounds great!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

If you end up using a lot of lard it makes so, so much sense.  It makes me feel much less guilty about making so many batches (even though I am a hobbyist) and testing if things fail.  And do try cooking it with, it is pretty awesome!


----------



## Jstar (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks Yummo..and I frequently cook with my soapy oils


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks TEG, now I know what I'm doing with some of our zucchini!  I second Sonya's comment about how super-healthy that looks but who cares I'm going for it


----------

